# Furry Vengence



## 8-bit (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not what you think.

It's a dumbass movie about Brendan Frasier wanting to develop a new community in a forrest and the animals get pissed and start fucking up his project until he sees the error of his ways.

I'm srs, this is actually a movie.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's the trailer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx2YoIFwC68


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 9, 2010)

The title of this movie is false advertisment.


----------



## ShadeX (Apr 9, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> The title of this movie is false advertisment.


agreed


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2010)

Which came first, the adjective or the fandom?

Member:  The fandom has been around for a long time, since the ancient Egyptians there has been...

Internet User:  Adjective.

Anyone else:  Furry Fan-what-now?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, I saw the ad for that, and I thought it was a joke... too bad it wasn't on April Fool's Day, though.........


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 10, 2010)

Furry Vengeance WOOT! AWSOME! and blah, blah, blah. Looks like a boring movie.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 10, 2010)

Avatar just came into the cheap theater yesterday... I'm gonna go see it next week, just to see what all the hype was about.  Even if it sucks, I'll've only lost three bucks.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 10, 2010)

it looks like a terrible movie.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Haven't they already made movies with this exact concept?
Or at least, had the concept, but it wasn't central to the movie...


----------



## Alstor (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Haven't they already made movies with this exact concept?
> Or at least, had the concept, but it wasn't central to the movie...


Evan Almighty had something like it.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Evan Almighty had something like it.




Evan Almighty was less fail than Furry Vengance

And I'd rather be raeped by every member of the fandom that watch this movie.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 10, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Avatar just came into the cheap theater yesterday... I'm gonna go see it next week, just to see what all the hype was about.  Even if it sucks, I'll've only lost three bucks.


just watch Pocahontas and imagine it in space


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 10, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> just watch Pocahontas and imagine it in space



Hmmm...


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 10, 2010)

i saw a bilboard add for the movie on my way home from wondercon just outside of san fransisco...i was half asleep and then suddenly the word "furry" leapt out at me and made me jump in like both a good and bad way ...then i saw it was a movie add not an event add.

i mean it is san fransisco, possibly the most whacky/gay pride-est/expressive/artsy fartsy/melting pot place in the USA, so furries on a bilboard would be almost normal there.... still it startled me to think something fandom related was on a bilboard for the mundanes to see, lol.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> just watch Pocahontas and imagine it in space




not really. Avatar > Pocahontas


----------



## SoulFox62 (Apr 10, 2010)

i just saw the preview for this today >.< i got all excited when i saw the title thinkin it was about furries, then actually watched the thing and was like... oh, of course they wouldn't make a movie on furries XP


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Haven't they already made movies with this exact concept?
> Or at least, had the concept, but it wasn't central to the movie...



It's sort of like Over the Hedge, but without the wit or great animation or characters, and with Brendan fucking Fraser.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> *It's sort of like Over the Hedge*, but without the wit or great animation or characters, and with Brendan fucking Fraser.



Excellent movie based on a very excellent comic.


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 11, 2010)

The movie's website:

http://www.furryvengeance-movie.com/

Looks terrible, cute as all fucking get-out. I just saw the commercial on _The Simpsons_ - there's a scene of the forest critters dancing in perfect unison - basically the same shot that's in the _Marmaduke_ trailer. 

Why do they think making these animals photo-real is the way to go? In my not-so-humble opinion, if the animals are going to behave anthropomorphically, they should *look* anthropomorphic to one degree or another. The Scooby Doo movie made Scoob look more 'real' but still anthro - to my mind, really helps sell the fantasy. _Marmaduke _stars a photo-real Dane, and it's just plain-out creepy. (Plus I fucking hate the comic strip too - he's a big dog who dominates and runs everyone's life. Ha. ha.)


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> not really. Avatar > Pocahontas



Excellent rebuttal


----------

